# What do YOU want??



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

This is just out of intrest and to be used for future RP's of mine or others.

I was sitting on the grass today as it started to rain thinking what do the people want. And i can only know by asking the people. The people being you reader and the other readers of this page. So what do you want? If you could take part in any RP what would it be? What time period? What universe? What limit's? Anything. Just post up your ideas and who knows, in a few weeks it could be an RP. Go ahead folks. Let your imagination and dreams run wild.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like a really solid Imperial Guard RP. You don't really see those anymore, and everyone i've been in has fizzled out...


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

A Succesful n Tyranids RP would be kinda nice...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

intresting ideas. I agree that a good solid successful IG RP is somthing that is not seen nearly enough round here. And with the tyranid RP, as an ex nid player i like the army a lot but how would an RP work around them? If you have an idea Tyranno please share.

And for the rest, keep posting up your ideas and we can see what we can do.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Their are two other rps I know off that have done Tyranids one is Escape from Carvak and the other is for the hive Those should place some ideas hopefully


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I think this is a good idea for a thread so I'm going to threadomancy this-

I agree, an Imperial Guard RP would be great. Maybe have ogryns/ratlings(spellcheck needed) available to spice it up a bit. Something with the Adeptus Mechanicus or a Chaos Cult would be something I personally would really enjoy. Maybe a Xenos one too, such as Tau or Eldar, or Tyranids as suggested above. 

For me, it's a matter of being able to have a character that's "human". For that reason the SM/CSM RPs never really do it for me.

Any good GMs out there willing to do any of these?

EDIT: Also some more good horror RPs, 40k preferably but any universe can be great with the right GM


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll absolutely submit a character sheet if anyone starts a proper IG RP. I have an idea for an RP, and I'm not an experienced GM so I wouldn't trust myself to run it, but here it is:

An imperial world's capital city just fallen to a protracted siege. Traitors (or xenos) are rampaging through the streets, and resistance has collapsed entirely. The city is lost, and the parts that haven't already been left in ruins shortly will be, as the victorious army begins to take its spoils.

All that stands in their way is a few lone soldiers, the remnants of a tattered Planetary Defense Force, separated from each other by the tides of battle--last survivors of units wiped from existence by the enemy's relentless advance. A sergeant discovers the location of an enemy leader and takes it upon himself to strike one last, embittered blow. As he moves stealthily through his burning city, he gathers a squad to help him in his objective--a ragtag group of men faced with one question: When everything you have ever known is burning around you, what is left to fight for?

Seems to me like an okay RP idea... solid end-state in mind (the enemy general dead), potential for some compelling, very individualized characters. It's the kind of story I'd love to devote myself to. Hopefully someone else agrees!


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

maelstrom48 said:


> I'll absolutely submit a character sheet if anyone starts a proper IG RP. I have an idea for an RP, and I'm not an experienced GM so I wouldn't trust myself to run it, but here it is:
> 
> An imperial world's capital city just fallen to a protracted. Traitors (or xenos) are rampaging through the streets, and resistance has collapsed entirely. The city is lost, and the parts that haven't already been left in ruins shortly will be, as the victorious army begins to take its spoils.
> 
> ...


This is definitely something I would love to be involved in- like the idea and everything about it. I'm in the same boat, though- I don't think I'd make a very good GM. Hopefully someone willing sees this though


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd really want to do a decent Fantasy RP: something like High Elves or Empire.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, great ideas.

As a kind of compromise would it be alright to set the city fight idea in fantasy instead of 40k?

And as for horror i am sure plenty could be thrown in, especially if chaos is involved in any way.

I would love to hear what you guys think


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> Wow, great ideas.
> 
> As a kind of compromise would it be alright to set the city fight idea in fantasy instead of 40k?
> 
> ...


Personally I've never participated in a WH Fantasy RP, so I'm not sure if I personally would participate in that one or not. (I'm usually into 40k more). Never know though, I might like it


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> Wow, great ideas.
> 
> As a kind of compromise would it be alright to set the city fight idea in fantasy instead of 40k


Weapons, enemies, characters, Scenary. Everything but the 'city' part will be different.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd LOVE to join another Tyranid RP. Maybe do some type of arena-type RP, like in Hammer of Daemons? I'd love to help out if you'd like. I made quite a few RPs in the past.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know much of anything about the WHFB, unfortunately, or else I'd be up for an RP in that universe. Tyranid could work as the enemy, though I'm not sure if a squad of soldiers could survive very long against them. I'd envisioned a hive city that had just fallen to chaos / renegades. Still though, tyranids / orks / dark eldar could work well too?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

You guys are right, to be honest my whfb knowledge is fairly limited.

So the city idea appeals, now we need just work out the enemy. 

Defiantly a hive city?

And imps as the players?

Any views from all you guys would be great.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> You guys are right, to be honest my whfb knowledge is fairly limited.
> 
> So the city idea appeals, now we need just work out the enemy.
> 
> ...


I'd enjoy IG, the idea of a small squad infiltrating and destroying kind of thing. The idea of a chaos cult taking over is very intriguing to me. Maybe a Tzeentch one for the sake of psykers? I'm always a sucker for those.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

For me the enemy is a toss up between nids and chaos. 

I love them both and think they could work well as the conquering force.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Tzeentch or Slaanesh?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Just as a note to everyone in this thread clamouring for an ig rp, after seeing several rise and falter I have been for a long time planning and scheming an IG roleplay that should be up in the coming weeks provided i get my other posts up to date which has been a huge struggle.

It will be a very charactor driven rp with a quality level similar to the rp's of midge, reever and unekpekted, focusing around boys first time into battle... if another one gets underway before hand I will of course put the idea on the back burner and most likely throw my hat into the ring for it.

However what I will say is as an enemy, the malevolent minds of the chaos undivided centering around Lorgar's favored sons as they carve their way through to a world that is to all intents and purposes... worthless


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for that info bringer of death, will look forward to seeing it.

To the rest of you, shall we keep this RP going ahead? I am happy to gm it but if you feel a more experienced GM is needed then I am sure we can talk to said more experienced GM's.

All up to you.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

deathbringer said:


> Just as a note to everyone in this thread clamouring for an ig rp, after seeing several rise and falter I have been for a long time planning and scheming an IG roleplay that should be up in the coming weeks provided i get my other posts up to date which has been a huge struggle.
> 
> It will be a very charactor driven rp with a quality level similar to the rp's of midge, reever and unekpekted, focusing around boys first time into battle... if another one gets underway before hand I will of course put the idea on the back burner and most likely throw my hat into the ring for it.
> 
> However what I will say is as an enemy, the malevolent minds of the chaos undivided centering around Lorgar's favored sons as they carve their way through to a world that is to all intents and purposes... worthless


Well I wouldn't want your RP to be dashed after preparing it for a long time..hmm.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

VixusKragov said:


> Well I wouldn't want your RP to be dashed after preparing it for a long time..hmm.


i'm a big boy, if there is a concept people find more appealing willing to be run by a more committed or better gm than myself than I would be happy to put my weight behind it rather than squealing like a pissy little bitch because I had this idea.


Just putting the concept out there more than anything and letting people know that one way or another an ig rp will be coming to sate their (and my) desires


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess it comes down to the question of patience, then. Do we wait a few weeks for an RP that's already in the works, or do we start from scratch now?

Someone roll a D6!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh god, not a dice. son of azurman will know what i mean.

But i agree. We wait for deathy or we start now with a different gm. What does everybody think.

Personally i think the ideas are so radically different you can hardly ut them in the same category.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

The ig are awesome due to the fact there human and nothing More no a status armour or New organs completely mortal.
Personally since I joined this forum ive loved the idea of an rp based around the adeptus mechanicus.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> Oh god, not a dice. son of azurman will know what i mean.
> 
> But i agree. We wait for deathy or we start now with a different gm. What does everybody think.
> 
> Personally i think the ideas are so radically different you can hardly ut them in the same category.





deathbringer said:


> i'm a big boy, if there is a concept people find more appealing willing to be run by a more committed or better gm than myself than I would be happy to put my weight behind it rather than squealing like a pissy little bitch because I had this idea.
> 
> 
> Just putting the concept out there more than anything and letting people know that one way or another an ig rp will be coming to sate their (and my) desires





deathbringer said:


> Just as a note to everyone in this thread clamouring for an ig rp, after seeing several rise and falter I have been for a long time planning and scheming an IG roleplay that should be up in the coming weeks provided i get my other posts up to date which has been a huge struggle.
> 
> It will be a very charactor driven rp with a quality level similar to the rp's of midge, reever and unekpekted, focusing around boys first time into battle... if another one gets underway before hand I will of course put the idea on the back burner and most likely throw my hat into the ring for it.
> 
> However what I will say is as an enemy, the malevolent minds of the chaos undivided centering around Lorgar's favored sons as they carve their way through to a world that is to all intents and purposes... worthless


Looking back on it, they do seem to be different RPs: One (seemingly) focused more on action and of experienced soldiers fighting back to take their city, the other character-driven and of new soldiers first experiencing the horrors of war and chaos. Personally I see no reason why both couldn't be run. At this point I can't necessarily say which one I'll be going to (I'd have to see the recruitment posts- I'm weird like that ), but I think the Roleplay Forums always appreciate new content to check out :grin:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Couldn't agree more.

So both go ahead?


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Roger that. Romero, I'd be glad to join your RP if you decided to GM one. DB, I'll keep an eye out for yours as well.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> So both go ahead?


Most definitely. I'm eager to read the posts


----------

